
How to Make Your Gun Shoot Like It’s Fully Automatic–in One Easy Step - dragonbonheur
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2012/12/how-make-your-gun-shoot-fully-automatic-one-easy-step/
======
masonic
The "bump stock" device allegedly used by the Vegas shooter was approved in
June 2010... by the _Obama administration_.

------
tmaly
this is a very easy way to go directly to jail. There have been cases where an
old gun gets stuck and fires more than one shot where the owner has gone to
prison.

